# Texture and gloss with acrylic



## maxjacs (May 4, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and fairly new to acrylics here hoping to get help improving.

Currently working on a project where I am trying to achieve texture similar to this: https://www.instagram.com/p/BRHADF6hqPn/?r=mg1 without success. Any pointers what I might mix in to get there? Modelling paste? Gel?

Also trying to get a gloss similar to this when dry: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f5/39/9e/f5399e4621c8d664a8511f3dbda4ba04.jpg help here too would be appreciated.

Hoping for some help


----------



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

You can purchase texture paint which you can mix in with your medium or paint on prior to painting.
However I would consider some artex which is normally used for cielings and is slightly flexible....
Whatever you use would have to be on MDF or some other solid base - canvas would move too much and cause it to crack.


----------

